
Why Sarah Palin's reality show is pure political brilliance - ryanwaggoner
http://ryanwaggoner.com/2010/12/sarah-palins-reality-show-is-pure-political-brilliance-and-3-things-you-can-learn-from-it/
======
DupDetector
Duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010025> \- deleted - 1 comment

